# liver disease!



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi folks. Well the vet just called with the news that Bonnie's liver blood tests came back really elevated. One in the 1000's and the other one is 4-5X more than it should be. This is all new. Last Nov. she had blood tests before a dental and all was normal. She is to get an antibiotic, and denamarin. This little tiny thing cannot eat and breathe at the same time. I don't know how I am going to pill her! Any tips for a 3.5 pound tiny mouth?


----------



## laurelsmom (Nov 15, 2018)

Laurel is almost twice Bonnie's size, but I wrap peanut butter around her pills and it works every time.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I just tried to pill Bonnie. What a mess! I had p.butter all over me, and none in Bonnie! I'm going to go with the liquid antibiotic. I don't know what I'm going to do about the Denamarin. I ordered some chews, that maybe I can cut up enough to put in her food? I hate to stress this tiny little thing---she doesn't seem sick NOW, but I know that can change. She is supposed to get 2 antibiotics, one is Baytrill that is a pill. That one is the one I just tried. Damn,damn,damn!!!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I called the vet and told her that I am only giving Bonnie the liquid medication. I got the Denamarin treat chews and broke them in quarters. She was interested but did not eat them! I'll leave some broken up pieces in her pen tonight. I also ordered some Baytril antibiotic chews, but they haven't come yet. As a side note, Bonnie is doing great. She actually tried to play with Emmie tonight (a lost cause, but at least she tried) Vet not happy. When I told her that Bonnie seemed 'fine' her comment was 'yeah, but her liver enzemes are really bad". She is also on a diet called ID for sensitive stomachs. She loves it. I think the ingredients are horrid, but I'll give it to her for the month that the vet says it will be time to recheck her blood.


----------

